# Best way to clean texture and paint overspray off garage floor?



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

If it is dry scrap it then scrub with water and steel wool if needed.Hope it is a smooth floor. The joint compound will loosen with water. Paint not as easy.


----------



## bikerboy (Mar 2, 2009)

TazinCR said:


> If it is dry scrap it then scrub with water and steel wool if needed.Hope it is a smooth floor. The joint compound will loosen with water. Paint not as easy.


He is right about the joint compound. Just water for that. 

If it is water based paint, you can purchase removers like "goo be gone", "krud cutter" and one more whose name I can't remember because there is not enough coffee in me yet.

Also de-natured alcohol will work on latex paint.

You may need a stiff wire brush to get into the pores.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

*similar problem -*

I forwarned my dry-wallers, but still they failed to cover my garage concrete floor and trashed it, they used a pressure washer to make it right.

I have used a pressure washer myself to remove paint from a concrete patio after trying lots of other ways. The pressure washer worked and easily.


----------



## 737Pilot (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys...I'll try the pressure washer route with some goo gone or something!


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

737Pilot said:


> Thanks guys...I'll try the pressure washer route with some goo gone or something!


The pressure washer will probably readily remove everything without chemical assistance. In fact, with a high pressure unit and small tip you have to be careful not to cut into the concrete - or your foot.


----------

